# Unterschied / Kompatibilität RaceFace Innenlager



## un1e4shed (27. März 2013)

Huhu Leute,
Mal ne Frage...
Ich hab ne RF Turbine Kurbel und bräuchte dazu jetzt ein passendes Innenlager aber hätte noch ein RF Team DH Innenlager rumliegen... Tretlagerbreite passt, aber ist die Kurbel mit dem Team DH Innenlager kompatibel oder bekomm ich da Probleme mit der Kettenlinie? (evtl. ist das DH Innenlager trotz gleicher Tretlagerbreite breiter?)
Oder funktioniert die Turbine Kurbel auch nur mit dem Turbine Innenlager?


Danke im Voraus


----------



## mr320 (29. März 2013)

Alle RF Innenlager mit 68/73 Gehäusebreite sind untereinander kompatibel. Haben aber auch alle die beschi**enen Lager. Also passen tut es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

